# Best tip I've received in a while - NYC



## jrdxix (Apr 19, 2019)

I deliver in one of the most wealthy neighborhoods in Brooklyn and all I get is $.50 to $3.00 tips. However, today I was lucky and got this gem of a tip. Its nice to see some people still care about us.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

I


jrdxix said:


> I deliver in one of the most wealthy neighborhoods in Brooklyn and all I get is $.50 to $3.00 tips. However, today I was lucky and got this gem of a tip. Its nice to see some people still care about us.


 I received a $23 tip as well about two months ago. The order was from a very upscale restaurant. Obviously, these customers appreciate delivery drivers. Too bad they are such a rarity!


----------



## jrdxix (Apr 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I
> 
> I received a $23 tip as well about two months ago. The order was from a very upscale restaurant. Obviously, these customers appreciate delivery drivers. Too bad they are such a rarity!


Yea its really funny to see some people taking away the upfront tip. Thank god some others make it up on the backend with their $7-$10 tips.


----------

